

Tour of Boeing's CST-100 Spaceliner to LEO - sunilkumarc
http://phys.org/news/2014-06-boeing-cst-spaceliner-leo.html

======
andor
So Boeing got nervous after the SpaceX announcement and quickly bought some
Samsung tablets for... uhm.. in-flight-entertainment? ;-)

